# New member, new to guns..need advice



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been browsing these forums and have been learning quite a bit from all these threads. I have some questions but lets do a quick intro.

I recently moved to the Wisconsin area from Texas, before moving here I had never fired a gun in my life (I'm 26 by the way). Since moving here i have fired some handguns, shotguns and rifles. I am co owner of a pawn shop here and we deal in guns, so I have been trying to educate myself on the topic in order to relate to my customers better. With that being said, I am looking to purchase my first gun. Primary use being range time and carrying while at work. I'm am not sure if I will be going for a CCW as I can open carry here in Wisconsin and as a business owner i am allowed to carry at my business.

I do have a HI Point 9mm (was a gift from the in laws for xmas) which i enjoy but not sure i can rely on it if needed in a dangerous situation. That and it is quite heavy and bulky to carry.

So I have been doing some research and have got together a list of the following:
Springfield XDm
Sig Sauer P250 or P226
Taurus 24/7 G2
Ruger SR9
Beretta Px4 storm
Smith & Wesson M&P9 (just started looking at this one after reading threads here)

I have handled all the guns, though haven't shot them (the closest indoor range to me is new and doesn't carry a big inventory of rentals just yet)..from what i have read and seen on reviews i am leaning towards the XDm, plus I have friends who own one and they love them. I like the P250 due to the fact that it can change calibers (though not sure if that is a big selling point as im not sure if i will actually use that feature of it)

So, any pros and cons or other suggestions on other handguns would be great. keep in mind, being a pawnshop owner I am a licensed FFL and also have access to wholesale prices (though with shipping, i can sometimes get the guns cheaper from buds lol) so I would like to stay under $500.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome.....take a good look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm or .40 S&W ....I have several P250 Sigs and you can also change sizes in the event you want to CC....I love them as well......JJ


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to the fried out State of Wisconsin....check out Beretta.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Hi and welcome.....take a good look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm or .40 S&W ....I have several P250 Sigs and you can also change sizes in the event you want to CC....I love them as well......JJ


I have heard about the sp2022 though havent picked one up to see how it feels. I will do some research on it and see what I come up with. So I would assume your a Sig kind of guy so would recommend a Sig right? What about them do you like?

Im hoping to narrow down my list by tonight or tomorrow so i will post back with the top three per say..

Thanks for the info guys/gals


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would go with the Ruger SR9 myself. It is a tough pistol that is not very elegant, but does its job well and is easy to carry.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not a Taurus hater - I have a MillPro .45 that I really like - but I'd scratch the Taurus given you're considering a bunch of much better alternatives. If you can afford the Springfield (I just love my XDM9), Sig, etc there's no reason to consider the Taurus. All the others are solid. The M&Ps feel really good in the hand IMO but I have nothing against the others.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I would think in a Pawn Shop, you'd have a pretty good selection of used 9s coming through there. I'd stick with the major brands (Glock, CZ, S&W, Springfield, Ruger, Colt,Sig, etc).

http://http://www.best9mm.com/

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

SteveC said:


> I'm not a Taurus hater - I have a MillPro .45 that I really like - but I'd scratch the Taurus given you're considering a bunch of much better alternatives. If you can afford the Springfield (I just love my XDM9), Sig, etc there's no reason to consider the Taurus. All the others are solid. The M&Ps feel really good in the hand IMO but I have nothing against the others.


After research and such, I think I am taking the Springfields out of the equation. i have the money for one I just dont know If I want to spend the money for one .. SO as of right now, I am looking at the Taurus and some Rugers for the lower end and If I do end of going higher priced, than the Springfield, Sig or S&W... Still not sure which way I want to go, still have to go to the gun shop and get a feel for some of them that I have yet to get my hands on...



> Easy_CZ
> I would think in a Pawn Shop, you'd have a pretty good selection of used 9s coming through there. I'd stick with the major brands (Glock, CZ, S&W, Springfield, Ruger, Colt,Sig, etc).


In small town USA, that is not the case.. Though it is also why Im in no big hurry to run out and buy one, as you never know what will come through the door... But we get more hunting rifles and shotguns in here...

Though like I said, the plus side is getting wholesale cost on the guns, though even than its not always the cheapest lol


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

On your list I like the SR9 or the M&P. I would personally buy a CZ75B. But you did not ask what I would buy. I find too much internet research and not enough hands on is just confusing and can overload you with information that is inaccurate or 90% opinion and 10% fact. Good luck and in my opinion not trusting a Hi Point is a pretty good idea!

RCG


----------



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

recoilguy said:


> On your list I like the SR9 or the M&P. I would personally buy a CZ75B. But you did not ask what I would buy. I find too much internet research and not enough hands on is just confusing and can overload you with information that is inaccurate or 90% opinion and 10% fact. Good luck and in my opinion not trusting a Hi Point is a pretty good idea!
> 
> RCG


I will look into the CZ75B, i only put on my list what I have actually handled and felt in my hand. I always like recommendations as I will know what to try out next time I got to the shop. I completely agree, when it comes to guns you have to see what fits you best. As not all guns are the same for wach person


----------



## tootalldavid (Aug 7, 2012)

can't go wrong with a px4 storm compact in 9mm. It is the best looking, has the smoothest and easiest slide, a hi-capacity magazine, a smooth trigger pull, is very accurate, and when you pull the trigger it goes bang. definately a perfect option for protection


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a 9mm px4 (full size) and it has never choked on the cheapest ammo. All others seem to need a break-in, up to 500 rounds. If you want to present intimidation at your business consider a Ruger GP100, it's a revolver, the untimate in reliability, and it looks like the alpha dog.


----------

